
Many Americans Don't Like Free Speech - jeffreyrogers
https://www.econlib.org/many-americans-do-not-like-free-speech/
======
ddtaylor
How do we know their sampling methods are correct? How do we know bots aren't
answering these polls?

~~~
jeffreyrogers
They published this
[https://www.ipsos.com/sites/default/files/2017-03/IpsosPA_Cr...](https://www.ipsos.com/sites/default/files/2017-03/IpsosPA_CredibilityIntervals.pdf)

I haven't read it, but it appears to answer some of your concerns.

